# Clan Logo Request



## Tormendo (Oct 16, 2008)

can anyone change this text to "Unleashed Empire"?
I don`t offer much only that the textcolor is nearly the same 
and that "logo here" and "text here" would be cut out.
I`m very greatful if someone help me.
He can add a copyright. thx!


----------



## Prime (Oct 17, 2008)

I couldn't get the exact font type I tried my best. Here is 3 versions:
















I have the .psd for all of them so if you need any changes just feel free to reply.


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 17, 2008)

Prime, maybe you missed some little effects in text

Unleashed Empire needs this effect if want to be exact same like above :
1. Gradient linear mask.
2. Drop shadow, just add it, but make it's transparency to 20% or like that.
3. Inner glow - black

Oh, and also make the text little bit bigger


----------



## Prime (Oct 17, 2008)

How about this?


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, that's it, but almost


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

The U isnt that visible though


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 17, 2008)

I get a red X


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

You got a what?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 17, 2008)

psycoblaster cant view the pic.


----------



## Prime (Oct 17, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> The U isnt that visible though



I give up.


----------



## Datadayne (Oct 17, 2008)

Change the distance of the the inner glow to 0. Send psd to me if you dont want to do it.


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you a lot Prime
The first is the best^^


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry can you change the text to The A1 Clan.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 18, 2008)

give me the pic and i'll see


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 19, 2008)

first post, there is the pic


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

I see a red X.
Try uploading the pic on a different image hosting website.


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay, maybe I could straight this up. psycoblaster need that picture being uploaded into photobucket, because photobucket is visible to psycoblaster. Am I right psycoblaster?


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 21, 2008)

here:





can any one make this?

Can any one change this text to The A1 Clan?


----------

